# Case Expo 2009



## jsjsscsmpsn (Feb 7, 2009)

who's going to the Case Expo
In Rushville IN
http://www.caseheritage.org/


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*tractor show*

as a newblit to these here procedins, I will only go if I dont have to buy all the beer....


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Naw Phill we wouldn't make you buy all the beer. In fact if you can find it we might take turns buying you beer!

I appreciate the heads up on the show jsjsscsmpsn and welcome to the Tractor Forum. It looks like a great show. 

I like to make it to the big one at Portland, Indiana. Its always the first week the kids start back to school so I have several reasons to look forward to it. 

http://www.tristategasengine-tractor.com/index.htm

This is the group that puts on the show. Lots of good pics of previous years shows too.


----------

